# Rainbow Bridge Hearts



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's beautiful and very special. 

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a necklace that was blown with my Bonnie and Clyde's ashes. I haven't taken it off since I've gotten it........


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Goldenmum....where did you get the necklace?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought it on Etsy, artist name Joe Crisanti. It was about $40.00, and the artist was awesome to work with! Definitely recommend him, I cherish it, the back side has a B & C, and 2014.


----------

